# Full Moon



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I can't find anything showing that it would be a bad product.... but, you may want to consider making your own jerky. It's super easy, you know for sure what goes into it, and it's way less expensive


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

What I found was freeze dried chicken, turkey meatballs, and turkey sausage. Bella will do just about anything for a bit of chicken and the freeze dried would be a whole lot less messy and easily portable. However.. this was for sale at Wal-Mart so that automatically has me concerned...


----------

